
How Europe is Indebted to Sikhs - drdandi
http://www.scribd.com/doc/7870885/How-Europe-is-Indebted-to-Sikhs
======
joubert
Huh?

------
ram1024
what the hell is a sikh?

<go ahead downvote me i can take it>

